
'Operator' is a font designed to make coding easier - tilt
http://www.engadget.com/2016/02/09/operator-font-hoefler-co/
======
lowmagnet
A number of people in my office are considering spending $200 on a font now. I
think the licensing of fonts presents challenges regarding their use in non-
design contexts, and I wish there were some way of licensing a unprintable
version of the font to reduce cost/spread good design.

------
jspdown
I would like to give it a try, but seriously, $200 is too expensive. H&Co
definitely don't understand how developers adopt a new coding font.

